
Do you know the 5 causes of low job satisfaction in IT? - justine84
https://getbadges.io/blog/causes-of-low-job-satisfaction-in-it
======
kamilgumienny
GetBadges already brought brand new "work culture" within my team. I see that
my team have more satisfaction from each task they do and In the same way the
quality of the code is improving.

~~~
justine84
Thanks kamilgumienny - nice to hear about it!

------
compil3r
corporate culture/environment are the hardest to adjust too.

~~~
justine84
Yes, they are. What do you think about trying to change a bit organisation’s
culture to make a better workplace? In some cases (but not all!) a game
elements can give good results.

